# Black Tank Odor Into Living Area



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone had black tank odor going into their living area without being in the bathroom? This is become rather annoying i have flushed and reflushed the tank with no help.

Gonna be going to the dealer with this issue as the trailer is brand new and only used twice.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Suspects:

The vent stack pipe for the black tank is unhooked/loose/blocked. Just as our home sewage/septic lines have vents to and through the roofs of our houses, the TT has the same. It's a pipe from the black tank or a sewer pipe close to and above the black tank, running up inside a wall and out the roof. It must not be unhooked/loose/blocked or black tank gasses won't go out, they'll join you in the TT!

I suggest you go up on the roof and inspect that vent. Mine is a small pipe sticking about 2" above the roof surface, with a cap on it that is open at the sides--that way the gasses can vent, but rain or crud from trees won't fall down the pipe. The pipe should be close to or directly above the toilet.

Your DW could flush the toilet and you should be able to hear water noises clearly, and sometimes even feel a small puff of air as the water enters your black tank and the vent pipe exhausts air.

But my first guess is a disconnect/crack/break in the vent pipe.

Second guess: a cracked or split black pipe somewhere in the sewage lines. That allows gasses to escape rather than go up the vent. If the split is on the top of a horizontal pipe, you might not have sewage to see, but if the split is on the bottom, you'll probably find sewage somewhere.

Good luck and let us know what you find!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the odor also noticeable outside. We had friends with a boat, that stunk if you got within 20 feet. They needed to find a better tank deodorizer. If it smells just as bad outside, I'd try a different chemical, or use it more frequently. If the smell is only inside, I'd suspect a plumbing issue.
Does the toilet hold water in the bowl fine? If it leaks badly, it could be letting the odor up right there.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

When you notice this odor are you hooked up to the campground sewer system? If so are your black and grey tanks open or closed? They should always be closed until ready to dump. If they are open, it lets unwanted odors to come up through the sewer system. It may be as simple as that. ---Mike


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> When you notice this odor are you hooked up to the campground sewer system? If so are your black and grey tanks open or closed? They should always be closed until ready to dump. If they are open, it lets unwanted odors to come up through the sewer system. It may be as simple as that. ---Mike


X2 on that, had that very problem at a park, was on the uphill side of the line so all the odor was coming in, had to close grey water side to stop it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Black tank or Grey tank can stink very badly. Check the vacuum break under the sink. I bet you actually have smells from the kitchen grey tank coming in.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Braggus said:


> When you notice this odor are you hooked up to the campground sewer system? If so are your black and grey tanks open or closed? They should always be closed until ready to dump. If they are open, it lets unwanted odors to come up through the sewer system. It may be as simple as that. ---Mike


X2 on that, had that very problem at a park, was on the uphill side of the line so all the odor was coming in, had to close grey water side to stop it.
[/quote]

Odor, or no odor, you should always leave the dump valves closed until the tanks need to be dumped, or it's time to leave. Not everyone knows that if you open the valves as soon as you hook up, the fluids run out, and leave a pile of solids in the tank. Not good! If you let the tank fill, then when you open the valve, the fluids will flush and/or float the solids out of the tank.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Black tank or Grey tank can stink very badly. Check the vacuum break under the sink. I bet you actually have smells from the kitchen grey tank coming in.


Andy, what is the vacuum break under the sink? our trailer is now parked at Avery, I was experiencing odor as well, but it was coming from under sink area. The pipes run behind the wall, I blocked the open spaces around the pipe coming into under sink from the wall (with towels). It is keeping smell out but when we bring trailer back, it will be going into dealer unless I can find the problem. The smell is not outside at all so I suspect the vent pipe may be broke or cracked? but need to know what vacuum break is and how do I check it??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Black tank or Grey tank can stink very badly. Check the vacuum break under the sink. I bet you actually have smells from the kitchen grey tank coming in.


Andy, what is the vacuum break under the sink? our trailer is now parked at Avery, I was experiencing odor as well, but it was coming from under sink area. The pipes run behind the wall, I blocked the open spaces around the pipe coming into under sink from the wall (with towels). It is keeping smell out but when we bring trailer back, it will be going into dealer unless I can find the problem. The smell is not outside at all so I suspect the vent pipe may be broke or cracked? but need to know what vacuum break is and how do I check it??
[/quote]

I have no pictures but you can find it by looking at the drain piping. Follow it down past both of the p traps and you should see a TEE one side goes down to the tank and the other goes up to the vacuum break that is located as high as they can mount it under the counter. I think it is screwed on but not 100% sure on this. I am in Mexico at the moment so can not go out to the trailer and check mine or tkae pictures, sorry for the lack of details.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Black tank or Grey tank can stink very badly. Check the vacuum break under the sink. I bet you actually have smells from the kitchen grey tank coming in.


Andy, what is the vacuum break under the sink? our trailer is now parked at Avery, I was experiencing odor as well, but it was coming from under sink area. The pipes run behind the wall, I blocked the open spaces around the pipe coming into under sink from the wall (with towels). It is keeping smell out but when we bring trailer back, it will be going into dealer unless I can find the problem. The smell is not outside at all so I suspect the vent pipe may be broke or cracked? but need to know what vacuum break is and how do I check it??
[/quote]

I have no pictures but you can find it by looking at the drain piping. Follow it down past both of the p traps and you should see a TEE one side goes down to the tank and the other goes up to the vacuum break that is located as high as they can mount it under the counter. I think it is screwed on but not 100% sure on this. I am in Mexico at the moment so can not go out to the trailer and check mine or tkae pictures, sorry for the lack of details.
[/quote]

the trailer is in Avery, we go back next Tuesday, I will see if I can figure it out. What do I do to "check" the vacuum break? BTW- there is no seepage of water anywhere inside or out. Get this: the vent pipe does not vent directly above the bathroom. It is over above the tub on the roof. Weird huh? there are two vent pipes up there, side by side. I don't get it. Gilligan?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Another thought is the black rubber gasket that seals the ball valve on the toilet. Your toilet bowl should hold water for several weeks if that gasket is pliable and still sealing well. And sometimes (although rarely) the plastic "ball" in that valve has an irregularity that prevents a good tight seal. If your toilet bowl is not holding water after a flush, then that could be the source of your odoriferous problem. If water can seep down past the seal - gases can certainly waft up through it, as well.

(I smear a light coat of Vaseline on my toilet valve seal every spring, to keep the rubber soft and pliable. It's a yucky job, but so far - no odors and the toilet bowl still holds water after five seasons.)

Just an idea.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Black tank or Grey tank can stink very badly. Check the vacuum break under the sink. I bet you actually have smells from the kitchen grey tank coming in.


Andy, what is the vacuum break under the sink? our trailer is now parked at Avery, I was experiencing odor as well, but it was coming from under sink area. The pipes run behind the wall, I blocked the open spaces around the pipe coming into under sink from the wall (with towels). It is keeping smell out but when we bring trailer back, it will be going into dealer unless I can find the problem. The smell is not outside at all so I suspect the vent pipe may be broke or cracked? but need to know what vacuum break is and how do I check it??
[/quote]

I have no pictures but you can find it by looking at the drain piping. Follow it down past both of the p traps and you should see a TEE one side goes down to the tank and the other goes up to the vacuum break that is located as high as they can mount it under the counter. I think it is screwed on but not 100% sure on this. I am in Mexico at the moment so can not go out to the trailer and check mine or tkae pictures, sorry for the lack of details.
[/quote]

the trailer is in Avery, we go back next Tuesday, I will see if I can figure it out. What do I do to "check" the vacuum break? BTW- there is no seepage of water anywhere inside or out. Get this: the vent pipe does not vent directly above the bathroom. It is over above the tub on the roof. Weird huh? there are two vent pipes up there, side by side. I don't get it. Gilligan?
[/quote]

Also. I Was referffing to under the bathroom sink. In my trailer, the the bathroom sink drains into the black tank.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

> (I smear a light coat of Vaseline on my toilet valve seal every spring, to keep the rubber soft and pliable. It's a yucky job, but so far - no odors and the toilet bowl still holds water after five seasons.)
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Mike


Get a small squeeze tube of vasoline and use it exclusively for that job. Little tubes can usually be found at the travel size section of drug stores. I am also an advocate for the flux brushes at Harbor Freight for just such messy jobs. $3 for 36 of them.


----------

